# How to Identify a Schwinn Springer Fork?



## Pinci

This past weekend I found a pretty good deal on a 26in Schwinn springer fork at the local swap meet, but I didn't pull the trigger because the price seemed too good to be true for a real Schwinn fork and without ever seeing one in person I had no idea how to verify it's authenticity. I'm hoping some of you experts on the forum can school me on how to identify a real Schwinn springer fork so I don't get ripped off in the future.


So far I know that this bolt (circled in red below) should have the AS script on both sides. Should all the hardware have this script?




I have also noticed many examples I have seen online have one closed fork end while the other is open. Does this apply to all Schwinn springer forks or only certain years?




Is there any differences between truss rods? Any markings or identifiable features I should look for? Any differences/similarities between the years? Any input would be appreciated. 

These photos are not my own and all credit goes to the original posters.


----------



## StoneWoods

That looks like an OG springer fork to me


----------



## WES PINCHOT

IT LOOKS LIKE THE STEER TUBE HAS BEEN CUT AND REWELDED.
HOLE ON ONE SIDE AND SLOT ON THE OTHER IS TYPICAL.
I HAVE ONE ORIGINAL LOCKING SPRING FORK 
AND ANOTHER LOCKING FORK WITH HEAVY DUTY SPRING. 
IF YOUR INTERESTED LET ME KNOW AND I CAN SEND PICS.
WES PINCHOT
EMAIL ME DIRECT AT:wespinchot@yahoo.com


----------



## Vintage Paintworx

I think he's just using those pics as a reference.


----------



## Pinci

Vintage Paintworx said:


> I think he's just using those pics as a reference.



You are correct. Maybe I should've been more clear of that in my post haha.


----------



## juanitasmith13

Schwinn's spring fork appeared in 1938. The strut rods were a smaller size than the post war 1950s fork you've shown in photos. Also, my bicycle painter has a step thru 1938... The upper fork tangs are taller (from the pivot bolt/tabs).... This may be because it's a girl's model; I don't know for sure that's true for the boy's model... Pivot tabs are formed different than post war models. I have a 1951 boys that has smaller stud rods (diameter) than my 1952 Phantom or my 1953 Panther has... In 1955, Schwinn redesigned the fork arms... Different curve, the pivot tab disappears, and the pivot bolt runs through the center of the fork arms... These are true statements for Schwinn OG forks... Repos and post Chicago Schwinn pieces are a different story.... You need to research, see, touch, experience many forks.


----------

